# Husqvarna won’t go into forward drive. Only reverse



## Wfg001 (Jan 31, 2021)

Got the blower all tuned up yesterday and worked fine. Snow came last night and it won’t engage to move forward. Only in reverse. Any ideas? Not very tech savvy unfortunately guys


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Was the machine unloaded off a truck ? The linkage for the shifter may have gotten bent or moved. (A model # would help )


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes, we need model # (ex. Husqvarna 10530 SBE (961950001-01) (2006-06)). 

Who tuned it up?

Can you move the speed control lever?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Wfg001









Need model number. If it's not a hydro unit then the friction disc might be hanging up on the hex shaft and needs a very light greasing or you can use oil too.
If it's a hydro then it's something else entirely.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

On mine, there's a cable that connects at the bottom of the speed-select lever. The other end of that cable connects to the trunnion bearing assembly (the piece on the right side of the assembly on the drive shaft in the picture/video above. That trunnion assembly and the wheel/tire are moved left and right by the cable actuated by the speed-select lever, and spring-tensioned towards the 'reverse' direction. If the cable is not connected at either end, the machine will only go in reverse. Verify that the cable is actually connected to the bottom end of the speed-select lever.

There's another video linked by a fellow user, part of the discussion in my "running blog" thread at about post 40, that is a great primer into how the drive box works in our friction-drive machines. 

Hydrostatic drive machines have a similar cable setup, but it goes to the hydro unit and a direction/speed lever instead of moving a friction-drive carriage. Same deal applies: Make sure the cable is securely attached at both ends.

Let us know what you find.


----------

